# need info asap the PM thing



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

HI

IF I am talk to a member on the PM and can another member see what we say. Can a member look to see what I am say to another member? 

Judith


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

No they can't. A PM can only be seen by another member if it is forwarded to them. Even mods cannot see them.


----------



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

HI 

IS there any technical difficulties with the TAM site? 

I cant see a thread etc. I cant see one but I can see others etc. 

Judith


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Do you have a link to the thread you are trying to access?

-Philip


----------



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

NO I dont and the only time it happen so far was when i tried to click on something any of it. TI was like the page was not there so i dont know if was computer problems or what

Judith


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

When you refreshed the page did you still see the issue?

Thank you so much 

~ GP community support


----------

